# How long to digest raw?



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I know that it's longer then 6 hrs. Apollo ate at 5 pm, got himself worked up in his crate, threw up everything whole at 11pm. Generally I clean it up, but it was completely whole and he ate it again. 

So what is the time frame for digestion of raw food suppose to be?


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

I have no idea but its reminding me of something another dog owner told me recently which is a related question/issue. I was told that you shouldn't feed kibble and cooked meat together because they digest at different rates.

I don't doubt that different foods digest at different rates but I'm guessing this is true for humans too, no? I'd be really surprised to learn that the digestive system is unable to handle this by design. 

I know some here feed kibble and supplement with raw but do they also feed these different foods hours and hours apart?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It's interesting to say the least. I can say that the food was completely undigested at the 6 hour mark


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

There was a link somewhere to an article that studied one dog processing a kibble meal a d then a raw meal just to see the difference in digestion time. It included time interval xrays.

Anyway, the kible meal took 5 hrs or so. The raw meal took longer 6 or more.

Sonny did that once and I also let him re-ingest it. But he threw his up a lot sooner after eating.

Maybe things externally can slow down the digestion process . I don't know so just throwing the idea around.

I hope Apollo is fine and it was nothing else.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's the articlehttp://therawfeedingcommunity.com/2015/01/08/digest-this-kibble-may-actually-digest-faster-than-raw/

I know your question is about raw only but it does address the digestion question. First time linking so hopefully it worked.


----------

